# Ing cuenta naranja (for SAVINGS)



## clarayana (Jul 21, 2014)

Does anyone have a saving acc. with them? Is it any good? 
I have 0 financial knowledge and l want to open a saving acc. somewhere  
I have a bank acc. in laCaixa but they don't seem to have much savings options..

:tea:

Thanks


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I hunted high and low for a decent savings account in Spain recently, and decided I might as well leave it in my current account with la Caixa. The interest offered these days wouldn't even pay for an average night out. 

ING Direct are currently offering 1% for the first two months. It will then go down to something like 0.01%. 

https://www.ingdirect.es/cuenta-naranja/


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Clarayana, are you paying bank charges on your Caixa account? If you can arrange a regular deposit of €600 a month you can get it commission-free.


----------



## clarayana (Jul 21, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> Clarayana, are you paying bank charges on your Caixa account? If you can arrange a regular deposit of €600 a month you can get it commission-free.


Thanks for your reply 

Yeah that's what I do but I feel like me savings are just sitting there  .. 
Would like to do something whit them..
I guess I'll have to look into other EU countries..?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

clarayana said:


> Thanks for your reply
> 
> Yeah that's what I do but I feel like me savings are just sitting there  ..
> Would like to do something whit them..
> I guess I'll have to look into other EU countries..?


If I had a cellar I'd invest in Spanish wine. It's definitely a growth industry.
Spanish wine industry: 7 things you need to know if you are thinking of investing - AvaLaw

But I can't promise there'd be much left by the time I came to sell it...


----------



## clarayana (Jul 21, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> If I had a cellar I'd invest in Spanish wine. It's definitely a growth industry.
> Spanish wine industry: 7 things you need to know if you are thinking of investing - AvaLaw
> 
> But I can't promise there'd be much left by the time I came to sell it...


hahaha :dance:


----------



## pedro6 (Aug 4, 2016)

try this site and consider your position depending on how much you have to invest Premium Bonds: are they worth it? - MoneySavingExpert
You have immediate access to be paid to a Bank account of your choice or you can reinvest any winnings up to the maximum.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

pedro6 said:


> try this site and consider your position depending on how much you have to invest Premium Bonds: are they worth it? - MoneySavingExpert
> You have immediate access to be paid to a Bank account of your choice or you can reinvest any winnings up to the maximum.


Don't you have to be a UK resident to buy these?


----------



## pedro6 (Aug 4, 2016)

snikpoh said:


> Don't you have to be a UK resident to buy these?


No, I registered using my Spanish address look at https://www.nsandi.com/i-live-outside-uk-can-i-invest-with-nsi


----------



## pedro6 (Aug 4, 2016)

forgot to mention you can withdraw your money/prize directly to a Spanish Bank Account by free transfer see https://www.nsandi.com/international-payments-service


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola 

An option might be high dividend stocks and shares - but you probably need professional advice 

Top 20 FTSE 100 Dividend Paying Stocks | Morningstar 

Davexf


----------



## Leonardino (Oct 31, 2017)

Be carefull with the online services, some times offline (insatisfied client taking here)



Alcalaina said:


> I hunted high and low for a decent savings account in Spain recently, and decided I might as well leave it in my current account with la Caixa. The interest offered these days wouldn't even pay for an average night out.
> 
> ING Direct are currently offering 1% for the first two months. It will then go down to something like 0.01%.
> 
> hhtps://www.ingdirect.es/cuenta-naranja/


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> Don't you have to be a UK resident to buy these?


No definitely not. I hold premium bonds and NS&I correspond with me at my Spanish address. Winnings, however, are taxable if you are a resident in Spain (unlike in the UK where winnings are tax free). It would break my heart if I hit the jackpot and had to hand over €200,000 to Sr. Rajoy!


----------



## daveunt (Sep 7, 2017)

My current account is with ING, so I also have this savings account. In truth, it's just a place to put extra money so that I don't have too much just sitting in my current account, as the rate of interest is so low it barely counts as an investment. The savings account market in Spain seems to be even worse than it currently is in England. All the investments, cash and shares, I currently hold are with UK providers.

Once my € savings have built up a bit, I'll probably start looking into sharedealing services in Spain.

As The Skipper notes, given that you have to pay tax on any winnings, Premium Bonds are a less attractive proposition than they would be in the UK.


----------

